# Quorn.the perfect diet food ? + my diet regime



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not just dieting,but as a high protein,cheaper option to meat this could be perfect.i was in the supermarket saturday and the price of chicken is ridiculous as a 3 times plus a week main meat,steak etc is even worse.im not a tight bugger,but looking at cutting down is more expensive than eating ****e :lol: i have had the quorn burgers,not bad at all imho.but after having tesco meat free burgers (you get 8 for 1.50) there nicer tasting again.

so i think im looking at replacing meat with quorn for 70% of meat and keeping chicken or steak to 2 times a week,maybe 3.quorn combined with protein shakes should take care of the protein side and i have cut bread and carbs down as well.

usually i will get up about 5pm (i work permanent nights) and have a banana and a centrum with a pint of water,then straight out for a 2.5 mile walk,then a protein shake as soon as i get home,followed later by a medium to size meal (sometimes i just have protein shake and a soup) then its work and i have 4 quorn burgers 3 batches with light Philadelphia,onion tomato and a condiment,a 2finger kit kat (i know its choc but im cutting back from a full size twix and a mars in my lunch box lol) followed by french fries or quavers (low cal crisps) 

usually i will have 2 burgers on one batch and my crisps at 11pm, followed by 2 burgers,2 batches and my kit kat at about 230am.when i get home its 40g of fruit n fibre and another protein shake.

any opinions ??

when my dumbells eventually arrive i will be putting a burst training regime into the mix every other day,then when i get use to it i will up it to every day and stick with my walks (4days a week) which will be updated to 5 days a week once i get better with them.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Quorn mince, and IDEAL replacement in my opinion.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Turkey mince is another , you need to be careful with prepared meat free products like burgers as they have lots of calories in and often are not a healthy option


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Not to mention that soy is bad for blokes. Soy is proven in many studies to lower testosterone - which will make, rather than remove your man boobs (if you have them)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you thought about bulk buying mate? Your local butcher will usually give you a deal (mine does) or you can get them online (http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/chicken-breast-fillets.html - popular choice on UK-Muscle).


----------



## stu323GT-R (Nov 12, 2011)

I eat mainly soya mince too due to the price etc and I hate gristle in meat!

Hasn't given me moobs or stopped me doing 2 half marathons, have a read here.

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/site/soy-and-your-testosterone/

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

The only problem is large quantities of quorn can cause constipation.


----------



## stu323GT-R (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have white or brown bread also? 

Brown or basmati rice is good too. 

Just cutting down on the wrong type of carbs helps 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu323GT-R (Nov 12, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> The only problem is large quantities of quorn can cause constipation.


Balanced diet then too much of one thing isn't good! Broad variety!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Have you thought about bulk buying mate? Your local butcher will usually give you a deal (mine does) or you can get them online (http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/chicken-breast-fillets.html - popular choice on UK-Muscle).


We buy chicken breasts in bulk from the local cash & carry. We get 25kg for about £60, bag them in pairs and stick them in the freezer :thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Made from soya, the vast majority of which is genetically modified. GM food has been shown to cause increased rates of colonic cancer in rats. Then again, processed meat has been linked to the big c, too, but I still enjoy a bacon sarnie.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

David 1150 said:


> Made from soya, the vast majority of which is genetically modified. GM food has been shown to cause increased rates of colonic cancer in rats. Then again, processed meat has been linked to the big c, too, but I still enjoy a bacon sarnie.


there in lies the problem.if you listened to all off the reports and studys you wouldnt eat **** all lol.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been looking at replacing mince with quorn mince simply because its very low in fat. Can't see a problem, veggies eat it and they are ok so why can't us meat eaters be ok? If any one is worried you aren't getting some kind of vitamin etc take supplements


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

JenJen said:


> I've been looking at replacing mince with quorn mince simply because its very low in fat. Can't see a problem, veggies eat it and they are ok so why can't us meat eaters be ok? If any one is worried you aren't getting some kind of vitamin etc take supplements


there is a book called "the china study" about the benefits of a vegetarian diet.some incredible reading.i wont be going full veg any time soon (maybe mentally lol) but the quorn mince or quorn burgers are fine,chicken quorn dippers taste no different from the "chicken" dippers,but stear clear of the quorn sausages,bacon,steak strips and chicken.****ing awful stuff.the burgers are great imho.i must eat about 16 burgers a week.a jar of chilli con sauce and some peppers,onion and quorn mince is alsoquite nice.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah my uncle is a veggie so tried a lot of veggie food and some of its quite nice. But I do like mince so fancy trying that as you said with chilli sauce as I like my chilli but don't have it due to fat content etc as I'm on a strict diet just now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

JenJen said:


> Yeah my uncle is a veggie so tried a lot of veggie food and some of its quite nice. But I do like mince so fancy trying that as you said with chilli sauce as I like my chilli but don't have it due to fat content etc as I'm on a strict diet just now


the mince has a different consistency than normal mince (surprise surprise) but it isnt to bad at all.i couldnt go full veg,no way.there just doesnt seem to be enough filling sustenance to the meals.as a health option a few times a week i can handle,for a full time commitment,not a chance.i get the meat cravings :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I could say something but we aren't in the gc :lol:


----------



## comando-s (Jun 7, 2011)

the thing is red meat has creatine in it which is essential for muscle building
if money is tight like me i buy ready frozen in bulk all supermarkets do it for instance 8-12 chicken breasts ready frozen in sainsburrys and asda are 6-8 pounds or a 1kg bag of mince for 2.50


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

JenJen said:


> Well I could say something but we aren't in the gc :lol:


Jen, your so naughtily minded :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JenJen said:


> Well I could say something but we aren't in the gc :lol:


Naughty Jen :doublesho Spank bottom time


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

asda own brand meat free products are best and linda mcartney.best place for linda mcartney is farm foods and iceland but when i go i'll spend £30+.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> asda own brand meat free products are best and linda mcartney.best place for linda mcartney is farm foods and iceland but when i go i'll spend £30+.


i like the tesco burgers myself,but i cant seem to find them in any tesco local to me anymore.


----------

